# Anxiety Troubles



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Everyone...This has been such a rough few days for me...I really needed to come and share some concerns I am having. I currently am taking Luvox for my anxiety/OCD..have been on it for almost a year now. I am noticing that I am having strange things happening to me physically. I seem to sweat alot these days, and I feel so jittery. My hands shake and my heart feels like it will jump outta my chest! Sometimes I think, "Well maybe I need to eat something"...and so I do and it helps at times. I am not sleeping well, even with listening to Mike's tapes. When I do sleep, I have awful dreams too.







I am very irritable, and emotional...I got so upset at my boss today that I started crying.







I am feeling very frustrated with my life in general, but more so at work - I have only been there for 5 weeks now. My boss is very abrupt, and barks orders. I did speak to her about this 3 weeks ago, and she said she didn't mean to be that way and was sorry.







Is this just me having weird anxity/depression feelings? I plan on going to my new doctor after Aug 1st (this is when my medical insurance kicks in) to get a check up. But in the mean time, I am wondering if anyone else has these feelings witht heir anxiety? Is this IBS related? Today I could feel the pains coming in my lower tummy and back...I knew I was gonna have a bad time if I didn't calm down. Now I have to take my Bentyl for relief







I am feeling lost and frustrated and helpless...Debra


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Debra, sorry your having a rough patch, I hope things get better soon for you.The anxiety can do a lot of what your experiencing, but maybe you should talk to your doctor, if these symptoms are new or even out of control, if he needs to put you on a new drug or lower or raise the doeses etc. This is something though you should really work with your doctor on, but when things are out of whack all kinds of things can go sideways.The chest symptom you should talk to your doctor about for sure.I hope you feel better soon and and let us know how your doing at the moment, any better.My puter is giving me a rough time and I will check back here.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Debra, Ditto to everything Eric said. You might be experiencing some side effects as well. And maybe these effects will wane over time, but it is best to talk to the Doc.In the meantime, try to be ever so gentle with yourself.







Tiptoe with you. Try not to hassle the little stuff. I know it is hard, but perhaps giving yourself mini-imagery timeouts during the day may help. So take a couple mini vacations throughout the day in your mind anyway, at least til you can see the Doc.I'll be thinking of you.







BQ


----------



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Hope you feel better soon, Debra.I've gone through patches of poor/no sleep and it's really hard to calm down when you're sleep deprived.One suggestion--are you getting enough exercise? I try to walk for 45 minutes a day and I think it helps.--Sara


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

SaraLee...In answer to your question about getting enough exercise....the answer is NO!!! I don't get any at all. I HATE to exercise...always have.







Bought my husband and I a membership to the gym, he still goes 3 times a week, I dropped out after about a month. Then he bought me an exercise bike to use at home. But I haven't used it at all. I know I need to exercise...but I don't know how to become motivated to do it. I know, the answer is to just do it...but that doesn't work for me. I have no energy at all....much less any to exercise..so I just stay overweight. I need to loose about 50 pounds now. Thanks for your well wishes..they are appreciated.Eric...maybe we can talk Mike into making a weight loss tape too







Bet he'd do alot of business!BQ...thanks for your kind words as well. Not a good day today, and I am already dreading going back to work tomorrow. So of course I am having the IBS pain in my lower right tummy...that oh to familiar pain. Sometimes I wish I could just stay home and get physical/mental disability...it would be so much better for me







Debra


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Debra, hope your feeling better today.On the excersises just try to do strechting and breathing ones at first slowly and that can be a big help.Hope your doing better soon and I hope work went okay for you today. Sometimes work helps to distract us and sometimes not.


----------



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Debra,I know, it's so hard to get motivated to exercise! I bribe myself by ordering books on tape--I pick a favorite author and don't let myself listen to it unless I'm walking. Hope your Monday went ok, and you're feeling better. I agree with Eric, work can distract! My job has been super hectic lately, but I hardly ever feel bad at work. I just feel like #### on the weekends! It sucks. My husband suggests going into the office on the weekend...--Sara


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Debraitto to what everyone else says. It could be your anxiety, but it's important to get things checked out, especially since your heart is pounding. I had a similar problem several months ago and it turned out I was having a reaction to my thyroid medication. They had to take me off it. So, make sure you're tested thoroughly.It would be a good idea to call your doc and mention the sweating and pounding heart. They may want to see you sooner.Re exercise, try walking whenever you can. You can start out small, by parking further away or walking a couple of blocks instead of taking the car. Then gradually build it up. I get off my bus a mile from work, and instead of catching another one I walk. It really does help. Plus, I don't have a car so get a bit more walking in than normal.Like you, I have a lot of weight to lose. I went back to Weight Watchers about a month ago, and have lost 5-1/2 pounds so far.







Good luck, and keep us posted on what the doc says. Keep doing the tapes, as they will help to calm you down.JeanG


----------



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Debra,How have you been doing? Any better sleep?How did work go this week?--Sara


----------



## M.Leveille (Jul 28, 2002)

Dear Debra M.,Just wanted you to know you're not alone. I am dealing with profound anxiety and depression as well. I was just diagnosed with colitis and IBD about a month ago, and every day has been a struggle since then. I take antidepressants and anxiety medicine, but I'm not sure my body can assimilate them because of this digestive disorder. My shrink just increased the doses, and I look forward to their positive affects.Sorry if this message bums people out, but I think it's important when someone is depressed not to candy-coat it.Sincerely, Michelle


----------

